# Any Thoughts on Neverwet?



## Evan2468WDWA (Jul 18, 2014)

It seems like some amazing stuff, and now it's being sold by Rust-Oleum. Here is one of the many you tub videos showing what it can do. It seems like it might have some uses for refining. For example spraying your safety equipment with it. Maybe using it to make pieces of equipment resistant to corrosive aqueous solutions. I wonder if you spayed it on an electrode would it sill be able to conduct current into the solution.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know about refining but I would spray that stuff on my shirt the next time I go for barbecue ribs!


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Jul 18, 2014)

I wouldn't count on it too much to protect you shirt. I've been watching some other videos that aren't made by the neverwet people and it isn't as impressive in them. I feel a bit disappointed.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess we won't need shingles on the roof any more. Just spray the sheathing with this stuff!


----------



## Claudie (Jul 19, 2014)

I see he sprayed the contacts on the cell phone, so electricity must travel through it. 
I am thinking of putting some in the dryer with the laundry, never have to wash it again!


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 19, 2014)

It is just like "The Man in the White Suit" :lol: 
If it was any good they would be lawyering up and be creating a monopoly on every day items they have treated.
The affected material is probably only a few molecules thick so it would Be very susceptible to abrasion there for pretty useless for every thing but the most temporary of applications.Still it must have a very interesting mechanism to have such an effect.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm guessing it works well for water, but let us know how well it holds up to a hot acid spill. :shock:


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Works half decent on steel-toed boots and labcoats. It's not an "apply once and forgettaboutit" coating. It wears off like anything else.


Lou


----------

